# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  anyone here ever pop blood vessels in there eyes when squating?

## Doc.Sust

heavy squat day today, i got home and looked in the mirror, all over both orbits and eyelids and face i have red dots and bruisng , busted some capilllaries i guess, but more than i ever have before, and the sclera(the white part of the eye itslef) i have huge red blotches all over both eyes. looks like i took a beating. anyone lese ever have severe blood vessel breaks like this? i have done it before, but never this severe

----------


## Kale

I had a heameroid pop once, that was fun

----------


## farrebarre

not like what u described, but when im on clen and i take a shit it feels like my entire face is gonna blow up any sec, it itches and hurts my eyes, nose cheeks and my eyes are ****ing red..kinda creepy

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I had a heameroid pop once, that was fun


ouch!!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

it is one day later and my eyes hurt

----------


## Lavinco

remember to breathe when you squat.

You might need to go see an eye doc, doc.

----------


## farrebarre

just rememberd something i saw in a movie, dunno if it can happen but still better to be safe than sorry, go see an eye doc !!

this girl jumped in the water and her eyes were open and the impact made some blood vessels in her eye pop and the bleeding made her blind... dont wanna worry u or anything coz im sure thats not the case here

----------


## Squatman51

i popped mine when i was heavy squatting and my whole left part of my eye was red..... it goes away in like a week or so......my eye did not hurt though so you might want to get it checked out

----------


## Doc.Sust

the pain in minimal, i think i will be fine, it is actually easing up, vission is good, i did breathe while iwas squating, it was just alot of weight, i find it harder to breathe when the weights get heavy

----------


## barbndr

Used to have it happen during deadlifts at contests. My one eye would be sore the next two days and would be very red...like someone colored it with a marker...neat halloween trick. I still burst small vessels in my forehead on heavy squat or DL day. It's pretty cool because I sweat so much the blood just mixes with sweat and pours down my face. The first time it happed was at a contest when I was 13. My father told me "Now you can call yourself a powerlifter."

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Used to have it happen during deadlifts at contests. My one eye would be sore the next two days and would be very red...like someone colored it with a marker...neat halloween trick. I still burst small vessels in my forehead on heavy squat or DL day. It's pretty cool because I sweat so much the blood just mixes with sweat and pours down my face. The first time it happed was at a contest when I was 13. My father told me "Now you can call yourself a powerlifter."


 i can agree with that statement,

----------


## artica

happens all the time, don't worry about them. it's due to pressure, and someone up there mentioned breath when you squat? NEVER do that, you can breath between sets or between reps but not during the lift, easy way to create a hernia. 
I get popped eye vessels from from Shirt Benching mostly, as the shirt creates huge pressure in my face.

----------


## flexin-rph

I can't say I have done this from squatting, but I have had a few occurrences while doing deadlifts.

----------


## RJstrong

all I can say is...... SWEET! :Evil2:

----------


## powerliftmike

Ryan Kennelly had blood squirting out of his eyes at the Arnold Classic a couple years back.

----------


## flexin-rph

> Ryan Kennelly had blood squirting out of his eyes at the Arnold Classic a couple years back.


Yeah, I remember that. I was like "whoa, dude"!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Ryan Kennelly had blood squirting out of his eyes at the Arnold Classic a couple years back.


imagine how much pressure it takes for that to happen

----------


## falcons 84

whooaa...u entered a weight comp at 13? and were lifting that heavy of a weight where ur eye was hurting. intense bro.

----------


## RMBros

Several of the folks over on Fortified Iron seem to have this problem with heavy squats - even heavy bench, I seem to remember.

A lot depends on what you do with your breath while you lift - I'm currently subscribing to the "keep your belly full" camp, so I get some nasty head rushes every once in a while. If I could do more weight, I bet I'd get the bloody eye too.

This needs an offical name. Here are a couple of proposals:

Horny Toad - in case you didn't know, horned toads (horned frogs, horned lizards, whatever) squirt blood out of their eyes when they are cornered by an enemy. I've only seen it a couple of times, but it was always with the biggest ones, which seems to be the case with the broken vessels in the eyes and the bigger PLers too.

Squat Hangover

Red-eye Flight

Non-Infectious Pinkeye

----------


## power65

Doc, 

I had this happening years ago. I found that it was due to my breathing. Yes you may think you are breathing properly, but more than likely you're not. You mentioned that you had a problem breathing when using heavy weight on the squats. What I found was that I wasen't able to actually expel all of the air form my lungs. I thought I was breathing out during the lift but I really wasen't. The air was some how trapped in my lungs due to the postion of the bar on my back. This in turn was causing a large amount of air pressure still existing in my chest during the lift. I actually had pockets of blood pools under my eyes. This is very dangerous. If your eye lids ever get really puffy under your eyes that is what this is. I use to look like some one beat the crap out of me the day after squating. It once was so bad that the blood was pooling up in my cheeks. I had to learn how to breath and acutlaly exhail all of the air out of my lungs. The only way I was able to learn how to do this was by doing super heavy walkouts. Set the pins in the rack to where the pins are about 2inches below the bar when you walk out. Then practice breathing. You may want a partner to help because you may pass out while doing this. But you do your breathing in actual rep type schemes. Example: Load 700 lbs. on the bar. Set up and walk out. Once you are set try to take a deep breath. Now try to exhail all of the air out of your lungs. Do this three times. Then rack the bar. This takes practice. But it is very good for your lungs. It took me several weeks to get to where I could actually breath 3 full reps of air. Give this a try. Let me know how you do or if it helps.

----------


## Doc.Sust

yes i started doing walkouts,it has been helping out. thanks power 65, sound advice

----------


## Lavinco

> Doc, 
> 
> I had this happening years ago. I found that it was due to my breathing. Yes you may think you are breathing properly, but more than likely you're not. You mentioned that you had a problem breathing when using heavy weight on the squats. What I found was that I wasen't able to actually expel all of the air form my lungs. I thought I was breathing out during the lift but I really wasen't. The air was some how trapped in my lungs due to the postion of the bar on my back. This in turn was causing a large amount of air pressure still existing in my chest during the lift. I actually had pockets of blood pools under my eyes. This is very dangerous. If your eye lids ever get really puffy under your eyes that is what this is. I use to look like some one beat the crap out of me the day after squating. It once was so bad that the blood was pooling up in my cheeks. I had to learn how to breath and acutlaly exhail all of the air out of my lungs. The only way I was able to learn how to do this was by doing super heavy walkouts. Set the pins in the rack to where the pins are about 2inches below the bar when you walk out. Then practice breathing. You may want a partner to help because you may pass out while doing this. But you do your breathing in actual rep type schemes. *Example: Load 700 lbs. on the bar. Set up and walk out.*  Once you are set try to take a deep breath. Now try to exhail all of the air out of your lungs. Do this three times. Then rack the bar. This takes practice. But it is very good for your lungs. It took me several weeks to get to where I could actually breath 3 full reps of air. Give this a try. Let me know how you do or if it helps.


I was with you untill you threw out that 700lb on the bar thing.  :LOL:

----------


## Gorgoroth_

I get bloody noses, never had bloody eyes though.

----------


## abcde

Yes, happened to me before but not as bad. Only in the outer corner of one eye and it didn't hurt, and it took a couple of days to go away.

----------


## love 2 lift

I have seen blood from the nose, but not the eyes!

----------


## Jakspro

Ya'll are sick, blood here, blood there...



I can't wait till my legs heal up. I'mma bust my ass.

New Goal = Bleed while Squatting and Dead lifting

----------


## bmg

yes sir i have, and its never been the same since. now that i popped that vessel it now break easier, and has happened about 3 times. 

... but now it happens with far less pressure.

----------


## Lavinco

found this from a quick google search

http://home.vicnet.net.au/~capo/pro_3.htm

"*Most crap moment?*
Popping my eye vessels squatting. I looked like the devil for 3 weeks with red eyes."

----------


## Doc.Sust

went heavier this wk, worked on my breathing all wk before the workout, no eye problems at all, and the weight felt lighter with better breathing

----------


## powerfiend

Yep, I the little busted capallaries all over my face, neck, and even upper chest when I deadlift at competitions. Once I had some blood in my eye, it was pretty cool. My eyes get sore sometimes too. Does anyones face and ears kinda itch after a maximal deadlift attempt? Mine do sometimes.

----------


## Doc.Sust

my face gets itchy too! i hate how that feels

----------


## Sasso09

this is totally off topic.... but sust, i was trying to send you a video VIA PM but it won't let me view your profile or pm... weird, do i need a certain amount of post before i get access?

----------


## Velkar182

I like to base my training on how much I bled. No blood, no good. I think the best workout ever would end with 2000 lb squat for a double just before having and aneurysm. If that doesn't give you a stiffy, your not a powerlifter. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Doc.Sust

> this is totally off topic.... but sust, i was trying to send you a video VIA PM but it won't let me view your profile or pm... weird, do i need a certain amount of post before i get access?


yeah i think you need 50 posts before you can PM

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I like to base my training on how much I bled. No blood, no good. I think the best workout ever would end with 2000 lb squat for a double just before having and aneurysm. If that doesn't give you a stiffy, your not a powerlifter.


i think i like my life more than the 2 grand squat. i would settle with a 1 grand squat without dying

----------

